# As my math teacher used to say, I have an F4U!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

D)
This is Tamiya's F4U-1A, OTB, plus etched seatbelts.










More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f4u1a.html


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, you do.


looking good. real nice detail.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I'd give that an A plus...
:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I usually don't do WWII Navy planes, 'cause "all dark blue" is the most boring color scheme ever created. But the 3-color camo with the 1943 red-surround insignia is... well, NOT boring.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice build-up, John. Yeah, I sucked at math. Never could figure out how to read a slide rule. How's that for dating me? So, I kinda fell in to being an engineer. Thought I'd get one of those striped hats and bib overalls, but what'cha gonna do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I even still have one of those hats!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> As my math teacher used to say, I have an F4U!


Would someone who lives close to him drive over to his house and punch him.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

For me it was Algebra (Allgibberish). I ended up programming computers. The best thing about a boring subject is the stuff you do to make it look real. Your model looks pretty real to me!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another kit I have in the stash I hope comes out as nice as yours


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great, John! I always loved the old Navy fighters. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Another great piece.

Probably my favorite fighter.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Really nice work on the Corsair, the weathering is especially good.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's hard to see in the photos, but I made sure I painted the fabric wing panels and tail control surfaces a very slightly lighter shade, just to differentiate them from the metal.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

You did a really good job. Your work is always a pleasure to view. The photos are crisp as well.

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks, kidz!


----------

